# Innenlagerbreite Slayer + Octalink



## przybo (6. Dezember 2004)

Hai,
wer weiß welche Innenlagerbreite ich beim Slayer 70 mit einem Octalink Lager 
benötige. Habe ein 118 mm lager montiert komm aber mit der Kettenlinie 
überhaupt nicht hin  

Gruss
przybo


----------



## schlappmacher (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

na, nun wollen wir Dich mal nicht allein lassen mit dem Problem :

Ich habe die folgende Kombi in meinem Slayer 70 von 2004, zwar nur sehr geringe Er-"Fahrung" (das Radl ist zwei Wochen jung), aber bisher keine Schaltprobleme:

- Innenlager XT BB-ES-71 73mm Gehäuse - 113 mm Achslänge
- Kurbel XT 2003 FC-M752

Prüfe mal die Kurbel/Innenlager Kombi, am besten per Shimano Homepage oder lokalen Händler.

Bittschön, Servus und viel Erfolg!

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## przybo (9. Januar 2005)

ja dann mal danke.
Hab das 113mm Lager probiert und siehe da
es klappt nun mit der Kettenlinie.
 

Gruss
Przybo


----------



## schlappmacher (20. Januar 2005)

Hi przybo,

klasse, es freut mich dass ich helfen konnte! 

Da sieht man's wieder: IBCler helfen sich gegenseitig 

Viel Spass mit Deinem Slayer,

Der Schlappmacher


----------

